# Peter



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 22, 2014)

Once when my dad went to work, there was a stray bunny under a car. He got it and put it in a hitch. since our bun buns are girls, they got desexed. We don't know his age though.
Ps sorry I don't have a pic yet.


----------

